# Enjoying the Sunshine



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

It's just beautiful here today! I had to takes some pictures while my baby was sleeping - it's awfully hard to photograph her when she's climbing all over me. 

My three girls. Can you guess which one causes the the most mischief?


I STILL haven't settled on a name for Margo's little girl - we're still calling her Baby. She's loving the warmer weather.


Snuggling. I'm just in love with her little nose.


She's growing so fast - she's just all legs!


Her mama, Margo.


She loves her auntie, Peanut.


Sleeping in mama's shadow.


This sunshine makes me almost giddy. After a long winter, I just love going out to the barn and seeing the chickens scratching under the trees and the goats napping in the sunshine. It makes my heart happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww. how cute...thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! I know what you mean about having a happy heart...it seems that when all is good with the critters, theres nothing that can disrupt the peace they make you feel :hug: 

Baby is so sweet


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Such cute pics.....love them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Baby is so cute! I'm excited for some sunshine around here. Can't wait for summer! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What pretty goats!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm really looking forward to summer too - I can't wait for things to green up around here!

Baby is my first kid and she is so sweet and easy-going (and mischievous at times, of course!). She follows me all around the paddock and loves to snooze on my lap. I just adore her.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Beautiful baby...Stilts would be a good name...she certainly has long legs!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Love the ober! Would that be Ober-Boerd Peanut? They are so pretty!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Paige! I've visited your website and your goats are lovely! Peanut's registered name is The GM Salsa Peanut. She doesn't have any Ober-Boerd ancestors that I know of, but she has quite a bit of Haycreek - her sire is Haycreeks STD Show Time. I have a rather distant relative in Switzerland who milks a herd of Oberhaslis, so she's a little connection to my heritage.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh cool! I almost bought her half sister then, but I decided to go with a different one. She is very pretty!


----------

